# Sundown 11/30



## 2knees (Nov 30, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: 11/30/08 *

*Resort or Ski Area: Sundown *

*Conditions: Wet Granular *

*Trip Report: *

caught up with Grassi, Powhunter, Greg, Gmcunni and 03Jeff this morning.  Some various forms of percip were falling most of the time i was there.  Bumps are absolutely excellent.  good work cutting those in.  Lower 2/3rds of temptor has about as close to a zipperline as you can ask for.  Great crew to ski with, although i only managed a few hours.  still had a blast though.  Grassi has made absolutely incredible progress already this year.  keep up the good work man, its cool to see the progression.  Greg, Gary and Steve did their usual ripping.  Nice to ski with you Gary.  Jeff, we'll get you in those bumps if its the last thing i do.  :smile:

took a bunch of video today, probably repetitive but i for one want to see every last damn second of it GREG!!!  lol, good skiing with you again bud.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 30, 2008)

I really wanted to join you guys today, but I am still recovering from Friday. My legs are so F'g sore. I now know it wasn't a good idea to spend 5 plus hours in the bumps on my first day out for the season.

Grassi was looking really good in the bumps on Friday when I skied with him.


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2008)

Brian is there now; he probably missed you guys.

You bump addicts; your disease is spreading!  

Glad you guys got out there and had a great time today! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2008)

good skiing with everyone today.  the rain made for decent conditions, bumps seemed to get softer as the day went on.  even though it was wet it was good to get my first sundown day in the books.  looking forward to many more nights/days there this season.

today was a bonus day (for lack of better term), if i didn't have a season pass i would not have ventured out today. The way the weather was looking i would have been content to sit home on the couch. Glad i made it out


----------



## mondeo (Nov 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian is there now; he probably missed you guys.


I got there a little before 2:00, at which point it was just Greg and Steve left. Rain had softened the bumps up a bit, and continued to get softer as it continued to rain. Steve was dragged off by his kids after a bit, and then a bit later Brian joined. Took a run with Jarrod and one of the other park guys sometime around 4. Pretty good bumps, especially for CT in November. Too bad they'll be closed during the week.

Greg and I left at around 4:15-4:30, I think Brian was staying until they closed at 5.

Short outing, but it makes 6 in November. Not a bad start to the season.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

6+ hours bumps today. Effin rad. Those bumps were good in the morning, but progressed to epic status between 1 and 2 pm. Simply perfect, and the lines were deep and cut by rippers. I'm shot. More later and some vid hopefully at some point tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2008)

2knees said:


> Jeff, we'll get you in those bumps if its the last thing i do.  :smile:.



I'll be in there before you know it, waiting for the lower bumps to be put in place. Also need to work on closing up my stance and then short turns.

Good to see everyone out there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice bumpin' with ya'll.  Fun day.  Looking forward to the film.  I hope Greg utilizes one of those shots of him in the car driving to the hill.  :lol: ;-)


----------



## powhunter (Nov 30, 2008)

Great getting out with you boys...skiing today was pretty fantastic despite the NCP...Im spent ..gonna zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

steve


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm really glad I got out, even if it was only for 2 hours or so.  To be honest me legs were so shot I wasn't even sure if I'd make it that long.  I held in there though and nabbed last chair just before patrol closed it down for the night.  I actually thought I had already missed it as the last two patrollers were waiting to board the chair when I skied up, they saw me standing there looking dejected and held up so I could make one more run, thanks Marie!  Skied the last few runs top to bottom and my legs sure are feeling it!  The bumps were great, can't wait to get back to them next weekend.

I showed up just as Greg was inside taking a short break, I was happy to run into him as I assumed that everyone would have been gone by then.  Good to meet Mondeo again and ski with him, the only time I had seen him before was during last year's bump comp.  Sorry I missed all you other guys, sound like there was quite the crew going on.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

The video footage is siiiiiiiick. It'll be up soon.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> The video footage is siiiiiiiick. It'll be up soon.



Can't wait to see it!  I expect some super radicalness!


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Can't wait to see it!  I expect some super radicalness!



Movie Maker is really giving me fits. I'm trying a work around which I think should work. I hope to have a vid up within the hour.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 30, 2008)

i've been having trouble with it the last 2 videos i put up.  its been freezing on me and not publishing.  pita.


looking forward to this one.  people were killing it when i was there, cant imagine how nasty you guys got when it became even softer with the rain.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

Sooooooooooon...........


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sooooooooooon...........



About 3/4 of the way uploaded. I really like this vid. 2knees and Grassi21 sorta highlight it, along with some bonus footage of my infamous 2 o'clock twister.  It is also the debut of the Ski Sundown mogul follow-cam starring mondeo. :lol: And wait until you get a look at Brian *killing *it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

*Video!*



*High Res*


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice vid, Greg, and great work guys! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2008)

Is the side of the trail groomed? That follow-along shot was really cool.


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2008)

Side to side bumps on Temptor, but where the bumps start on Nor'Easter is groomed on the right. So when I skied with Brian, I would ski down to the Nor'Easter/Temptor merge, watch him come down the top bumps, then we would split off and I'd meet him at the bottom of Temptor.


----------



## skiboarder (Dec 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> 6+ hours bumps today. Effin rad. Those bumps were good in the morning, but progressed to epic status between 1 and 2 pm. Simply perfect, and the lines were deep and cut by rippers. I'm shot. More later and some vid hopefully at some point tonight.


It seems all that mtn biking has paid off!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2008)

It didn't take you guys long to ski them in, great job.

Who was the last guy in the video after Brian?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job Greg. Lots of ripping going on in that vid.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Is the side of the trail groomed? That follow-along shot was really cool.



Seconded. 

Nice turns!  Can't believe you guys have bumps like that down there.  Why is the dude in the windpants hiking?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Nice turns!  Can't believe you guys have bumps like that down there.  Why is the dude in the windpants hiking?



He lost his shoes and his glasses. :lol:  

That is 2knees on his last run of the day.  He refused to go home so he hiked up the lower section to hit it again.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Who was the last guy in the video after Brian?



Jarrod Moss, AKA ishovelsnow.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice job on the video Greg.  The "follow-along" cam footage was very cool.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> *High Res*



has anyone downloaded the high res version successfully? i can login but not download.


----------



## danny p (Dec 1, 2008)

sweet vid, bumps look great, especially for connecticut in november!


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> has anyone downloaded the high res version successfully? i can login but not download.



Go to the Vimeo page here and scroll down and click the link on the bottom right:

http://vimeo.com/2391918


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

skiboarder said:


> It seems all that mtn biking has paid off!



You know that didn't occur to me, but you're probably right. I went from 10:15 - 4:15 with two 20 minute breaks. Given that there were no lift lines and we didn't really dawdle too much, that's a lot of bumps. No soreness today, but I am tired, mostly from staying up late wrestling with the video...

A really great day. Quite possibly a top 5 Sundown day for me. A lot of bumps with guys that can rip is always fun. The last 2 1/2 hours I was there was simply amazing. Steve and I took a lunch break around 1:30 and when we got back out, the bumps were pure heaven. Big, soft and sick lines. It doesn't get much better in CT. Rain and bumps is always a guaranteed blast!

The "follow-cam" was cool. Once they seed skier's right of Gunbarrel, I should be able to get some really great footage. It'll probably help folks pinpoint any A&E or crouching issues which are things I battle with constantly.

Big props to Grassi. Making incredible progress. Close up that stance and you'll be there. I even saw some A&E at work. Perhaps involuntary, but the pieces are coming together for sure. Nice work! o3jeff is next. :lol:

BTW, in talking with Jarrod on a lift ride, it took their groomer operator, Kurt 2 hours to seed all those bumps with the new cat! If/when they get too ugly, smashing them down and reseeding will be easy. That guy seeded some really great lines.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> It'll probably help folks pinpoint any A&E or crouching issues which are things I battle with constantly.



what is A&E ?  :dunce:


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great skiing everyone. I'm kicking myself for not joining you guys. I gut up there around 9:45, watched from the deck for about 30min to see if I noticed anybody, then went home. I didn't see anyone and didn't want to buy a lift ticket to ski by myself in the rain. Oh well there is always next week


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2008)

just watched this for the 4th time.  brian is indeed killing it. seems like he is skiing the bumps much faster than last season.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2008)

2knees lookin good.  Greg - you're right.  Just work on more A&E.  You're looking good otherwise.  That'll bring everything together for you.  

I was watching my son yesterday on Northstar.  He can go almost directly straight down now, and he does everything with A&E including speed control.  Amazing stuff, and I wish I could ski like that.


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> what is A&E ?  :dunce:



IIRC, Absorption & Expansion

Any CLITS want to correct me or elaborate further?


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

severine said:


> IIRC, Absorption & Expansion
> 
> Any CLITS want to correct me or elaborate further?



Close. :lol: Absorption and Extension. I would encourage anyone that wants to bring a world cup technique into their recreational skiing to check out this book:

http://news.alpinezone.com/4978/


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2008)

Eh, I had the right idea...wrong word.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice work on the video Greg!  It took me a minute to recognize Pat in his new jacket.  Thanks for the kind words Greg and Chris, I still have a long way to go though.  The follow cam shot was wicked rad!

My legs were pretty tired yesterday, I was doing large GS type turns down Exhibition just because my legs were too tired at that point to make too many turns.  They're not too bad today though.  I can feel them, but no real soreness or anything...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

I've watched the video a few more times now.  First; everyone was killing it, especially considering it's only November.  Chris, I'd heard that you've been ripping those bumps up, it's nice to see it with my own eyes, nice work!  Watching my segment (I wish there was more to analyze, but that seemed to be a pretty good representation of how I've been skiing); it looks like I was doing a pretty good job of keeping my hands up front, I didn't really notice any dropped hands like I normally do.  Looks like I'm still bending at the waist quite a bit though.  I felt like I was doing a pretty good job of keeping out of the back seat though, I've been able to do a pretty good job of driving the tips down the back sides.  Need to work on tightening up that stance more too.

Thanks again for the video Greg, it's really useful to analyze my skiing, especially when there's better bumpers skiing the same bumps in the video.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2008)

whats everyone wearing so I can identify them?


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've watched the video a few more times now.  First; everyone was killing it, especially considering it's only November.  Chris, I'd heard that you've been ripping those bumps up, it's nice to see it with my own eyes, nice work!  Watching my segment (I wish there was more to analyze, but that seemed to be a *pretty good* representation of how I've been skiing); it looks like I was doing a *pretty good* job of keeping my hands up front, I didn't really notice any dropped hands like I normally do.  Looks like I'm still bending at the waist quite a bit though.  I felt like I was doing a *pretty good* job of keeping out of the back seat though, I've been able to do a *pretty good* job of driving the tips down the back sides.  Need to work on tightening up that stance more too.
> 
> Thanks again for the video Greg, it's really useful to analyze my skiing, especially when there's better bumpers skiing the same bumps in the video.



No problem. And yeah, I'd say your skiing is *pretty good*. :lol: :razz:


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> whats everyone wearing so I can identify them?



gmcunni - light grey pants, dark green softshell (he's in the first scene)
2knees - light and dark grey and red coat. Super dope Adidas wind pants :razz:
powhunter - all red softshell, light grey pants
Grassi21 - dark blue softshell, dark grey fly-ass baggie pants with houndstooth pattern :lol:
Greg - dark grey and red softshell, light grey pants, screaming green boots
mondeo - green jacket, black pants
bvibert - white helmet, red jacket, black pants
ishovelsnow - bright green hat that matches my boots


----------



## 2knees (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome job as usual greg.  wish i coulda hung around for the softer bumps that came but still had a blast.  

cant believe how good those lines were.  

Chris Sullivan for president!


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> Chris Sullivan for president!



Seconded!

BTW, Chris indicates most of the feedback on the bumps this weekend was almost all positive. There was only one complaint due to the fact that so much of the available terrain was dedicated to bumps. That won't be an issue once more trails open up.

Now it's time for me to send out the head of the AZ security force, bvibert, to go find that guy.  Seriously, some people just don't get it. There are plenty of other ski areas where you can find strictly flat boring vanilla groomers early season. Sundown once again rules it.

Steve and I hooked up with a younger guy yesterday and did a few runs with him on the bumps. He was just getting started figuring them out, but managed pretty well and was loving it. It's so great to see people keep getting hooked.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> No problem. And yeah, I'd say your skiing is *pretty good*. :lol: :razz:



Bite me! :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Seriously, some people just don't get it. There are plenty of other ski areas where you can find strictly flat boring vanilla groomers early season. Sundown once again rules it.



I would say that 'most' other ski areas have strictly flat vanilla groomers right now and will be that way until near Christmas.  I've been out twice, closest thing I saw to bumps was about a three dimple line on the side of the trail at Waterville on Saturday.  I'm guessing I won't see any at Wildcat this weekend or Sunday River the following weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Seconded!
> 
> BTW, Chris indicates most of the feedback on the bumps this weekend was almost all positive. There was only one complaint due to the fact that so much of the available terrain was dedicated to bumps. That won't be an issue once more trails open up.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear they received good feedback!  There were certainly plenty of people of all abilities skiing the bumps over the weekend.

There was two full trails of groomers versus the one for bumps and another for terrain features (which could be skied like a groomer if desired)


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I would say that 'most' other ski areas have strictly flat vanilla groomers right now and will be that way until near Christmas.  I've been out twice, closest thing I saw to bumps was about a three dimple line on the side of the trail at Waterville on Saturday.  I'm guessing I won't see any at Wildcat this weekend or Sunday River the following weekend.



Yep. We are extremely fortunate, and trust me, not one of us takes it for granted.

4+ more months of backyard bumps?!


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2008)

Killington had some decent bumps this weekend.  Northstar and to a lesser extent Vagabond


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Killington had some decent bumps this weekend.  Northstar and to a lesser extent Vagabond



And that _should _be a given...


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> And that _should _be a given...



in days gone by, yes.  More recently, no.  Unfortunately.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Great skiing everyone. I'm kicking myself for not joining you guys. I gut up there around 9:45, watched from the deck for about 30min to see if I noticed anybody, then went home. I didn't see anyone and didn't want to buy a lift ticket to ski by myself in the rain. Oh well there is always next week



I walked in about 10 after 10. Saw Gary walking in as I clicked in and ran into Steve pretty much right away. I think Chris and Pat showed up closer to 10:30. Would've been a blast if you were there, Jay. Rain = guaranteed good bumps. It was worth getting saturated. Don't let it happen again. :razz:


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> in days gone by, yes.  More recently, no.  Unfortunately.



Which just validates my point.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 1, 2008)

a few revelations for me yesterday.


1) Windpants suck donkey nuts in the rain
2) Wearing my glasses and being able to see was eye opening.  seriously, being able to see more than 8 -10 feet in front of me was a nice change.
3) I tried, with mixed results, to really keep my hands up front and more quiet.  I didnt see any footy that caught my serious attempts but i think i got it down on a few runs.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> 3) I tried, with mixed results, to really keep my hands up front and more quiet.  I didnt see any footy that caught my serious attempts but i think i got it down on a few runs.



Steve and I noticed you doing this. Looking good. This is something I'm working on too. I'm really trying to get away from the wild swings and "card dealing". But same thing for me; I didn't notice too much consistency in the video of quiet hands on my part. I'm also trying to keep my poles more vertical, vs. an "A" shape. My new poles at 46" are probably still too long for the bumps. I hesitate to chop them shorter though. I had one instance yesterday of totally missing a pole plant which resulted in a single ejection wreck.  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2008)

my revelations from yesterday:

my new pants from TJMax are not waterproof
i stand too tall in the bumps
i am much slower than you guys
i really need to learn something other than a spread eagle


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> my revelations from yesterday:
> 
> my new pants from TJMax are not waterproof
> i stand too tall in the bumps
> ...



My pants let a little water in over the course of two hours, unless you're wearing full on rain gear it's hard to stay completely dry.  My Gore-Tex gloves were completely soaked through after about an hour.

As far as I know standing tall isn't a bad thing, as long as you're centered over the balls of your feet and absorbing the bumps with your legs.

You didn't look any slower than I was skiing yesterday.

I can't even do a spread eagle, just search for "dumper air" and you'll see what I mean.  I pulled off my first dumper air of the season off of the last roller yesterday.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> a few revelations for me yesterday.
> 
> 
> 1) Windpants suck donkey nuts in the rain
> ...



As I told ya pat that one run I really watched your hands were in perfect position IMO....I can say that is ONE thing I am doing right....Ive been practicing that on the groomers and think its been paying off...

steve


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2008)

Mondeo was really ripping it yesterday....His A&E is something Ive been working on for years..He really snaps those knees up towards his  chest!!  I was impressed..Greg and I even joked he went to BC over the summer!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> As far as I know standing tall isn't a bad thing, as long as you're centered over the balls of your feet and absorbing the bumps with your legs.


yeah, i guess that is what i meant to convey.. i don't really bend my knees much at all. no A&E* going on with me.


*still not really sure what this is and i'm too lazy to read a book about it.    When is the C.L.I.T.s bump clinc??


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, i guess that is what i meant to convey.. i don't really bend my knees much at all. no A&E* going on with me.
> 
> 
> *still not really sure what this is and i'm too lazy to read a book about it.    When is the C.L.I.T.s bump clinc??



A&E is basically absorbing the bump with your legs and then extending them back down the backside, sort of like how a car's suspension works.  If you don't absorb the bump then you're basically going to launch off of it.  If you absorb, but don't extend off the back side then you won't be able to absorb the next one.  There's more to it than that, but that's the basics as I remember..


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> <snip>  I'm guessing I won't see any at Wildcat this weekend or Sunday River the following weekend.



For SR at least, I'd venture that you're guessing wrong.

Over the weekend there was a pretty gnar looking bump line down skiers left of T2 (roped off so that someone can't jump your line, not a closed course though), and Lower Risky Business skiers left had a long stretch of bumps too...

Today's snow report mentions the Risky bumps.



			
				SR Ski Report said:
			
		

> With that said, here's a little inside scoop for you bumpers...if you like a challenge there are some big bumps on Risky Business that have not been groomed and they're skiing really well.



-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2008)

WJenness said:


> For SR at least, I'd venture that you're guessing wrong.
> 
> Over the weekend there was a pretty gnar looking bump line down skiers left of T2 (roped off so that someone can't jump your line, not a closed course though), and Lower Risky Business skiers left had a long stretch of bumps too...
> 
> ...



Fair enough, perhaps things have changed.  I just know over the previous three seasons, I didn't see much in the way of bumps at the river until around Christmas time.  Certainly nothing seeded, but typically the only thing that gets seeded there is Tempest.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2008)

Agreed. The only bumps I remember from early season last year were under the spruce chair where they don't groom... I was pleasantly surprised to find those few lines over the weekend... I just thought you might appreciate the heads up so you can find them if you're looking for them.

T2 bumps were where the early season park was last weekend, just below where Jim's Whim comes in on skiers left. 

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Agreed. The only bumps I remember from early season last year were under the spruce chair where they don't groom... I was pleasantly surprised to find those few lines over the weekend... I just thought you might appreciate the heads up so you can find them if you're looking for them.
> 
> T2 bumps were where the early season park was last weekend, just below where Jim's Whim comes in on skiers left.
> 
> ...



good to know, hopefully there are still good options on the 14th.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 1, 2008)

Upon viewing the video with the handy ID after, it appears I may have met Grassi on Temptor on Friday afternoon when my 6 yo son took his first bump run of the year... if it was him, he correctly identified the fearlessness of childhood... something that could serve us all well... or put us in the hospital.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 1, 2008)

ok not to be mr grinch here, but anyone else been outside today????

It would be off the friggin hook right now.  too bad they arent open.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Grassi21 - dark blue softshell, dark grey fly-ass baggie pants with houndstooth pattern :lol:



f'ing hilarious.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> A&E is basically absorbing the bump with your legs and then extending them back down the backside, sort of like how a car's suspension works.  If you don't absorb the bump then you're basically going to launch off of it.  If you absorb, but don't extend off the back side then you won't be able to absorb the next one.  There's more to it than that, but that's the basics as I remember..



Damn you guys are way too technical for me. All this A&E stuff is over my head. I prefer to point the skis and hope not to get out of control and crash :razz:


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> ok not to be mr grinch here, but anyone else been outside today????
> 
> It would be off the friggin hook right now.  too bad they arent open.





Im stringing xmas lights outside on this beautiful day and I should be ripping bumps


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Damn you guys are way too technical for me. All this A&E stuff is over my head. I prefer to point the skis and hope not to get out of control and crash :razz:



Believe me, I'm far from being a technical analyst on this stuff.  I'm more of a trial and error guy myself.  I've absorbed enough of the tech lingo to give simple explanations though...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 1, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Damn you guys are way too technical for me. All this A&E stuff is over my head. I prefer to point the skis and hope not to get out of control and crash :razz:



just go as fast as you can.  thats about the only thing that matters in the end.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Believe me, I'm far from being a technical analyst on this stuff.  I'm more of a trial and error guy myself.  I've absorbed enough of the tech lingo to give simple explanations though...



I use to be up on the lingo back in my college days when I was skiing 80+ days a year. Now I'm lucky if I can slightly understand what people are talking about. I feel like the “old guy hanging out at a club” now a day. 

“What the hell does that mean? These damn whippier snappers make no sense.” haha

I do love the outing videos that you guys post. It is the only chance I get to see how off my form is. I feel like I'm doing alright while on the slopes then I see the vid and my poles look like a blindfolded kid swinging at a piñata. :-o


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> just go as fast as you can.  thats about the only thing that matters in the end.



The problem is I look like a monkey trying to ef a football after about 4 bumps. But hey when I crash I crash with style. 

Yard sale - guy :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 1, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> The problem is I look like a monkey trying to ef a football after about 4 bumps. But hey when I crash I crash with style.
> 
> Yard sale - guy :smile::smile::smile:


 
Oh, I gots style covered when it comes to crashes! Saw the Ortho today, not one of the good breaks, as breaks go. They now need a CT scan, but looks like surgery is going to happen end of the week or early next. I'm actually looking forward to it just to keep the bone from moving around! Plate and screw kinda thing.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Oh, I gots style covered when it comes to crashes! Saw the Ortho today, not one of the good breaks, as breaks go. They now need a CT scan, but looks like surgery is going to happen end of the week or early next. I'm actually looking forward to it just to keep the bone from moving around! Plate and screw kinda thing.



sorry to hear that beetlenut. i had the same surgery last June.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 1, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Oh, I gots style covered when it comes to crashes! Saw the Ortho today, not one of the good breaks, as breaks go. They now need a CT scan, but looks like surgery is going to happen end of the week or early next. I'm actually looking forward to it just to keep the bone from moving around! Plate and screw kinda thing.



damn, what happened?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> damn, what happened?



Come on get with the program, it was even in a Sundown thread
http://forums.alpinezone.com/354702-post63.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> just go as fast as you can.  thats about the only thing that matters in the end.



That's pretty much my plan when in the bumps.  Control is over rated.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> then I see the vid and my poles look like a blindfolded kid swinging at a piñata. :-o





downhill04 said:


> The problem is I look like a monkey trying to ef a football after about 4 bumps.



lmfao :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> sorry to hear that beetlenut. i had the same surgery last June.


 
So how long did it take to calcify before you felt like it was fixed enough to resume your normal lifestyle?  I figure I should have some March and April skiing in my future.


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> my revelations from yesterday:
> 
> my new pants from TJMax are not waterproof
> i stand too tall in the bumps
> ...



if that's you in the 1st (& 3rd segments) then you look great. very smooth w/ a relaxed stable platform. wish i had that "too tall" problem.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> my revelations from yesterday:
> 
> i stand too tall in the bumps
> i am much slower than you guys



Tall is good. Stiff leggedness is not. However, I will qualify this by saying that you do fine muscling around those 724 Pros through the bumps. It's not easy to work a short carve on a burley board like that through the bumps. If you start taking a more direct line with a less carved and more skidded turn you will go faster. However, if you don't absorb and extend, you're going to start launching. As you come into a bump, relax and let it drive your skis up. Some folks say raise your knees, but I like the suggestion of pulling your heels up towards your butt which keeps you forward and your tips on the snow as much as possible. After you crest the bump, get back into that tall position you're already good at by driving your hips up. Softer and lighter skis would help.

Disclaimer: I'm a hackjob bump skier.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Tall is good. Stiff leggedness is not. However, I will qualify this by saying that you do fine muscling around those 724 Pros through the bumps. It's not easy to work a short carve on a burley board like that through the bumps. If you start taking a more direct line with a less carved and more skidded turn you will go faster. However, if you don't absorb and extend, you're going to start launching. As you come into a bump, relax and let it drive your skis up. Some folks say raise your knees, but I like the suggestion of pulling your heels up towards your butt which keeps you forward and your tips on the snow as much as possible. After you crest the bump, get back into that tall position you're already good at by driving your hips up. Softer and lighter skis would help.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm a hackjob bump skier.



don't sell yourself short greg.  you are a radical hackjob bump skier.  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Some folks say raise your knees, but I like the suggestion of pulling your heels up towards your butt which keeps you forward and your tips on the snow as much as possible.



I've never heard that one, I'll have to give it a shot next time out. 



Greg said:


> Disclaimer: I'm a hackjob bump skier.





Grassi21 said:


> don't sell yourself short greg.  you are a radical hackjob bump skier.  ;-)



:lol: Good call!


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've never heard that one, I'll have to give it a shot next time out.



Yeah. Me too.  I'm good at thinking about technique when posting here. When out on the hill, fun factor takes over and it all goes out the window... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2008)

skiadikt said:


> if that's you in the 1st (& 3rd segments) then you look great. very smooth w/ a relaxed stable platform. wish i had that "too tall" problem.



Thanks. it is odd to see yourself on video after many years of skiing. i've only used my shadow to "see" what i look like until recently showing up in a few of greg's videos.



Greg said:


> Tall is good. Stiff leggedness is not. ... If you start taking a more direct line with a less carved and more skidded turn you will go faster. However, if you don't absorb and extend, you're going to start launching. As you come into a bump, relax and let it drive your skis up. Some folks say raise your knees, but I like the suggestion of pulling your heels up towards your butt which keeps you forward and your tips on the snow as much as possible. After you crest the bump, get back into that tall position you're already good at by driving your hips up. Softer and lighter skis would help.



felt i looked stiff in the video, need to try the "raise heel" tip.  i think i absorb more with my back than with my knees which is why my back is killing me since sunday.  

my skis are heavy.. the one thing i hate about them.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah. Me too.  I'm good at thinking about technique when posting here. When out on the hill, fun factor takes over and it all goes out the window... :lol:



I'm with ya there!  My ski time is too infrequent to be worrying about drills and such.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Thanks. it is odd to see yourself on video after many years of skiing. i've only used my shadow to "see" what i look like until recently showing up in a few of greg's videos.
> 
> * video is an awesome tool.  i can say i've honestly changed the way i ski bumps significantly since i first saw a video way back when greg and i skied the first nor'easter bumps 3 or 4 years ago.*
> 
> ...



Sore back is a tell tale sign of exactly what you just said.  absorbing with your back instead of your legs. I know because it happens to me all the friggin time.  that and i tend to slam the face of a few bumps.  its a habit i just cant break.  actually its fun but when the bumps are firm, like sunday, it can take a toll.  You ski very very well.  those logs you use aint helpin matters but you seem to handle them just fine.  I was impressed with your skiing, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> felt i looked stiff in the video, need to try the "raise heel" tip.  i think i absorb more with my back than with my knees which is why my back is killing me since sunday.



Mogul back. Oof. :blink: Lower back soreness is a result of continually driving your hips forward to achieve that tall stance which actually is a good thing. Think of it as accentuating the C shape of your lower back continually after each bump. Those are muscle you probably don't use often (there's a side joke in here somewhere...  ). Again, muscle soreness there is a good sign. Or at least that's my defense. 



gmcunni said:


> my skis are heavy.. the one thing i hate about them.



I started really concentrating on bumps using the Volkl AC3 which is the next generation of the slightly more forgiving model you ski. Heavy and somewhat stiff. A stable all mountain ski, but not forgiving in the bumps. Your 724s are even beefier so they gotta be rough. Despite some opinions, bump skis for me made a big difference. Light, softer and easy to turn.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 2, 2008)

lol, sounds like we have two different view points.  we need BMM to break the tie.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

I tend to think Pat is right, lower back soreness if from absorbing the bumps with your back instead of your legs.  I managed to not crouch nearly as much in the bumps the last few times out and my back is much less sore than usual.  Then again, maybe I just use those muscles more often than others...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Mogul back. Oof. :blink: Lower back soreness is a result of continually driving your hips forward to achieve that tall stance which actually is a good thing. Think of it as accentuating the C shape of your lower back continually after each bump. Those are muscle you probably don't use often (there's a side joke in here somewhere...  ). Again, muscle soreness there is a good sign. Or at least that's my defense.



I've always looked at 'mogul back' as a sign that I need to strengthen my stomach muscles.  Given my track record for keeping up a consistent core strength exercise regimen, it will always be a problem for me. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2008)

i crouch a ton as you can see in the video.  knock on wood, i have yet to experience mogul back.  maybe its the yoga working my core muscles...


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> but I like the suggestion of pulling your heels up towards your butt which keeps you forward and your tips on the snow as much as possible.



i'll have to try that one. i try to curl or raise my toes up to the top of the boot which helps maintain contact with the front of the boot. your idea may be better.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, sounds like we have two different view points.  we need BMM to break the tie.





bvibert said:


> I tend to think Pat is right, lower back soreness if from absorbing the bumps with your back instead of your legs.  I managed to not crouch nearly as much in the bumps the last few times out and my back is much less sore than usual.  Then again, maybe I just use those muscles more often than others...



I think there is lower back soreness of some degree anytime you ski bumps. If you're slamming and banging and getting thrown forward into crouching tiger mode, you need to pull yourself back up constantly. Probably more of a middle back movement.

If you're really extending correctly, you're doing it by driving your hips forward and upward. Again, kinda like accentuating a C shape in your lower back. I've also heard the "stick the dick" analogy. :-o :lol: You know the activity you like to do with your woman, or in Pat's case, with random men at Tyler Mill....


----------



## powhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

I have that problem as well...My legs being tense, I tend to absorb with my spine...one thing I am learning is to start bringing your heels up earlier..a split seond before  you should start absorbing

steve


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 2, 2008)

skiadikt said:


> i'll have to try that one. i try to curl or raise my toes up to the top of the boot which helps maintain contact with the front of the boot. your idea may be better.


 
I like the heel anology too, seems to keep me out of the backseat better. The thing I was working on on Friday when I was there, was to keep my hands about a foot apart and not let them get behind me, and once fully absorbed in the bump, to get my weight on the front of my feet to drive the tips into the next trough. For me though, the hardest part is the timing between the absorbtion and extension. Trying not to extend too eary and in effect stand up on top of the bump, verses waiting a split second and allowing your momentum to carry your absorbed frame over the top of the bump, and then extending your legs down the backside of the bump. For me anyway, this is the next part I'm trying to get.  Surgery on Thursday, then start the countdown.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 2, 2008)

I use a similar trick to the heel analogy, but it's useful on the flats as well.  When you're talking about shin pressure, instead of thinking about pushing my knees/shins _forward_ I think about moving my _feet_ back.  It accomplishes the same thing but it somehow works better for me.  FWIW.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> I use a similar trick to the heel analogy, but it's useful on the flats as well.  When you're talking about shin pressure, instead of thinking about pushing my knees/shins _forward_ I think about moving my _feet_ back.  It accomplishes the same thing but it somehow works better for me.  FWIW.



There are a lot of analogies that work for some, and not others. Some things are just visualized differently by different people. Take the back pedaling concept in the bumps, i.e. thinking about extension as pedaling a bike backwards with both feet simultaneously, for example. For me, that made extension "click" once I remembered to actually think about when skiing bumps...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 2, 2008)

when the topics get to this point, my eyes start to gloss over.  

It gets too technical for me.


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've also heard the "stick the dick" analogy. :-o :lol: You know the activity you like to do with your woman, or in Pat's case, with random men at Tyler Mill....


AKA "push the bush" :lol:



Greg said:


> There are a lot of analogies that work for some, and not others. Some things are just visualized differently by different people. Take the back pedaling concept in the bumps, i.e. thinking about extension as pedaling a bike backwards with both feet simultaneously, for example. For me, that made extension "click" once I remembered to actually think about when skiing bumps...


That's a good one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> when the topics get to this point, my eyes start to gloss over.
> 
> It gets too technical for me.



if your eyes start to glaze over just blink them a few times.  it makes me feel better.  or is that fairly obvious.  :lol:  i don't know some guy on a message board offered that advice.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> when the topics get to this point, my eyes start to gloss over.
> 
> It gets too technical for me.



I thought they were always that way??:-?


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> when the topics get to this point, my eyes start to gloss over.
> 
> It gets too technical for me.



You are not alone my friend. The next time I ski bumps I’m going to have all this technical stuff clogging my brain. It’s not going to be good when my eyes gloss over while in the middle of a bump run :smile:


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> when the topics get to this point, my eyes start to gloss over.
> 
> It gets too technical for me.


 
The headlights effect most deer that way!! :-o


----------



## powhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> when the topics get to this point, my eyes start to gloss over.
> 
> It gets too technical for me.



Most of my best bump skiing comes when my eyes are all glossed over

steve


----------



## 2knees (Dec 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Most of my best bump skiing comes when my eyes are all glossed over
> 
> steve




lol, i'm sure that applies to alot of other things for ya too!


love the first sequence of the vid you appear in.  rippin that money line on temptor.  i hope it's still that good when they reopen.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

They did a helluva job seeding those bumps!!    That bottom half was great!!!!  Top was kinda funky, ya had that huge wall bump right in the middle where everyone was stopping.  we gotta get a shovel up there.. we could have fixed that line pretty easy


steve


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> love the first sequence of the vid you appear in.  rippin that money line on temptor.  i hope it's still that good when they reopen.



Money line for sure and Steve-O was indeed ripping through there. I'm not concerned about the bumps changing all that much. Every seeded run at Sundown has skied pretty much the same from the time they seed it until it either gets mowed or they close. The foundation is there. All we need is a bunch of top coating, or better yet a big dump. Big snowfalls in early to mid December pretty much happen every year. Keep an eye on Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

The top section was seeded a bit funky from the start, but I think the major reason for the funkiness is people traversing across the bumps on the upper section because it's steeper.  That's just something we'll have to live with since having skiers and boarders of all abilities enjoying the bumps only helps to validate them being there.   I agree though; a little shovel work would go a long way towards fixing some of the funk.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Most of my best bump skiing comes when my eyes are all glossed over
> 
> steve





2knees said:


> lol, i'm sure that applies to alot of other things for ya too!
> 
> 
> love the first sequence of the vid you appear in.  rippin that money line on temptor.  i hope it's still that good when they reopen.



my eyes just got glossed over.  8)


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The top section was seeded a bit funky from the start, but I think the major reason for the funkiness is people traversing across the bumps on the upper section because it's steeper.  That's just something we'll have to live with since having skiers and boarders of all abilities enjoying the bumps only helps to validate them being there.   I agree though; a little shovel work would go a long way towards fixing some of the funk.



There were two lines up top that I thought were the best, both of which funneled to that honkin' wall right in the middle about a 1/3 of the way down. I was able to skirt to the right of that in either case, and then it was pure sweetness the rest of the way down the money line.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

The bottom half was seeded nice and evenly from the start, that combined with the lower angle is why it skied so nicely.  IMHO.

We just need to get in there and bust up that wall....


----------



## 2knees (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> There were two lines up top that I thought were the best, both of which funneled to that honkin' wall right in the middle about a 1/3 of the way down. I was able to skirt to the right of that in either case, and then it was pure sweetness the rest of the way down the money line.



i didnt notice that killer zipper until i saw steve hit later.  I had been going to the left of that big monster which enabled you to make a more complete run, top to bottom.  going off to the right sent you to the best line but it involved some traversing.   kinda a catch-22.  i like to be able to go as long as possible staying in a line but that bottom line made the quick traverse worthwhile.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> i didnt notice that killer zipper until i saw steve hit later.  I had been going to the left of that big monster which enabled you to make a more complete run, top to bottom.  going off to the right sent you to the best line but it involved some traversing.   kinda a catch-22.  i like to be able to go as long as possible staying in a line but that bottom line made the quick traverse worthwhile.



Later in the day, I discovered the line to the right from the top we were taking. Not as nice up top, but it pretty much avoided having to deal with the monster bump as you would take a right turn right at it towards the money line. It just needed to be skied more. The line to the left at the end of the day was cut deeeeeep. I'm friggin' jonesin' now.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> my eyes just got glossed over.  8)



Whats my name skip? Pass it this way 8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Whats my name skip? Pass it this way 8)



8)


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


>



I'm still amazed by the quality of Vimeo over YouTube...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow you guys love your bumps..the seeded bumps at Blue right now are solid ice..they need to blow more snow on them..

Awesome video and cool song...what song is it...


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Awesome video and cool song...what song is it...



_Boogie Down Goose Stompin'_


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm still amazed by the quality of Vimeo over YouTube...



yeah, and that guy with the beard in the freeze frame in the vimeo window is super handsome.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yeah, and that guy with the beard in the freeze frame in the vimeo window is super handsome.



Thanks, but that's not me.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm still amazed by the quality of Vimeo over YouTube...



It's great, you can actually see details.  I've watched the movie over 10 times in the last two days, as a matter of fact I downloaded the hi-res version and the first thing I did when I got in this morning was play it. 8)  The Vimeo quality is so good you almost don't even need to download the hi-res file, but I was trying to keep my network traffic level down..


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll put in my plug for Vimeo Hi def again.  Thats what I'll be using for all of Icemans vids this season.  It rawks!!!  The only thing is, if you're a free user they limit you to 500MB per week.  I was planing on making vids of the whole team and that would exceed that limit easily.  I'll have to see if I can swing the $59 they want for a year of unlimited uploads.


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It's great, you can actually see details.  I've watched the movie over 10 times in the last two days, as a matter of fact I downloaded the hi-res version and the first thing I did when I got in this morning was play it. 8)  The Vimeo quality is so good you almost don't even need to download the hi-res file, but I was trying to keep my network traffic level down..



yup the hi-res download doesn't buy you as much as it did with you tube. loved the follow-cam. i'll have to try that move this season.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2008)

skiadikt said:


> loved the follow-cam. i'll have to try that move this season.



Yeah, that came out really well!  I intended to try that last year, but never got around to it..


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2008)

The follow-cam is going to be really cool on Gunbarrel in the spring...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> The follow-cam is going to be really cool on Gunbarrel in the spring...



it IS gonna be really cool.  especially when you ski into a tree doing it  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> it IS gonna be really cool.  especially when you ski into a tree doing it  :lol:



Hardy har har. :roll: Yeah, Gunny is just littered with trees and other dangerous obstacles... :dunce:


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 3, 2008)

whats the proper method?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> whats the proper method?



for hitting a tree???


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> for hitting a tree???



OK, that'll be fine.

I actually meant for taking the moving shots.  How do you hold the camera, etc?


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> I actually meant for taking the moving shots.  How do you hold the camera, etc?



It wasn't that sophisticated. The right side of that trail was groomed so I just wedged down it without turning trying to stay roughly at the same speed of mondeo. I just held the camera in my hand with the zoom all the way out so it was easy to keep him in the frame. I just kept alternating between looking where I was going and keeping the camera on him. There was nobody else on the trail at the time.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> OK, that'll be fine.
> 
> I actually meant for taking the moving shots.  How do you hold the camera, etc?



you just hold the poles in one hand and the camera in the other.  then hold onto your a$$ as you get thrown all around the bumps.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> you just hold the poles in one hand and the camera in the other.  then hold onto your a$$ as you get thrown all around the bumps.



I might be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure you threw down at least 2 front flips in there. Nice job! :beer:


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 4, 2008)

youtube has high def now too
pretty cool that sundown is such an aggressive snowmaker


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2016)

radical


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2016)

All they need is a double diamond... With bumps


----------

